# Leaving spent shells in a public dove field...is it legal?



## Killer Kyle (Sep 9, 2019)

Just curious....Are spent shotgun shells left laying in a dove field considered litter... or not? I recently moved to middle GA and went to the dove fields on Clybel WMA just to watch. I didn't apply or get drawn for a hunt. I just went to watch the shoots and had a blast watching others have a good time and drop birds. It was a spectator event, and it was a lot of fun. These last 2 days after the shoots I walked the fields in the evenings picking up spent shells hunters left. I filled almost an entire 50 gallon contractor bag full of this year's shotgun shells in the last 2 days. +- 10 hrs of back breaking work stooping over to pick up freshly spent shells (I did include some old shells too if they were easy picking. Many or most have been disked under during field prep this spring I think).  At this point, I estimate that I've picked up maybe 4,000-5,000 spent shells in the last 2 days. Seriously back-breaking work.
I'm just wondering about some things...
If you consider yourself a bona fide hunter, why would you leave your garbage in a field like this? Is it not littering if you spend shells, and leave the plastic and brass hulls lying there where you sat for several hours? The most shells I picked up at one single stand from dove hunters was 138 hulls. Those were fresh hulls from Saturday's hunt. It was a mix of 12 gauge, 20 gauge, and .410 shells. The runner up in that same field was a single stand with 116 spent hulls. It was clearly obvious that these were stands with adults as well as youth. Is it not a poor example for youth to be taught that leaving your garbage at the field edge is acceptable?
About 90% of the dove stands I checked in the last 2 days left their spent hulls on the ground. That's 9 out of 10 dove hunters +-.
How can we hunters as a whole fight for gun rights and claim to be sportsmen who further conservation, yet who are so completely lazy that we can't spend one single minute to pick up our spent hulls at the end of a shoot? It only takes about one minute. I have literally picked up thousands of hulls in just the last 2 days alone. I didn't bother with the shot cups and wads. There is just more than I can collect aside from the spent shells. This incredible amount of plastic is being left to become a significant component of our soil on the WMA'S in the dove fields. It can't be good for the wildlife, and also for the crops and human consumers.
Am I completely crazy? Does DNR need to check each hunter as they leave the fields and make them dump spent hulls? Would emplacing a garbage can with a liner and a sign be the answer? If each dove field has say at least 1,000 spent hulls lying on it each season, can we not call this littering? Can we not agree that this is a citable offense? After the last 2 days of  work (on my days off) picking up spent shells after one single quota hunt, I have never been more disappointed in us hunters as a whole. These are our public lands and ours to help manage as stewards of the land, and the dove hunters on Clybel as a whole have failed miserably. There is indeed the few out there that did it right. They had a good shoot, enjoyed it (despite the heat), then policed up their shells and went home. That is how mature and responsible hunters should behave. I hope that those reading this post will be inspired and reminded to do our part and to police up other hunters. Lets keep our public lands beautiful and pristine, and places we all are and can be proud of. If you hunt a public field soon and see others leaving their garbage on the field, man up and say something to them. Ask them if they forgot their spent shells. Don't be shy. Manage yourselves and others. At this point, all we know is that plastics are becoming an increasing component of our soils. We don't know if or how that may affect us, so let's keep the issue at bay by picking up our trash! Lets all try to do better and leave our resources better than we found them!
After picking up this garbage and scouting Clybel the last 2 days, I will be hunting the WMA this Saturday. If y'all want to meet up and shoot together, I'd be glad to meet up, or at least say hi and shake a hand.
Lets all exhibit the behavior that sportsmen should. Lets uphold the banner of stewardship, and keep our public lands in a state where we all can be proud of them!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2019)

Holy Long Post. ?

But yeah. To make sportsman and women responsible for their trash is a good thing.

4-H Shoots on our back fields year round. They bring their own Herby- Curby cans. I've never counted but I'd say prolly 20 of them.

They have some designated for trash and some for spent shotgun shells. (Good place to get up some hulls to reload)

Just clean up after yourself. Should be a no brainer.


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2019)

I’ve always picked mine up private or public , I was actually at a private shoot this weekend and when I left to go get my truck to come pick up my dad and daughter and all of our gear my daughter had already picked up all of ours , kids do pay attention to what we do !


----------



## Rabun (Sep 10, 2019)

I always pickup my shells. I consider anything left behind as littler unless it's bio matter (guts and carcass). Very good of you to pickup after others....pure laziness if you don't take care of your own litter.

Jbog, they make a pickup stick for shells that has a magnet on the tip. Used them at a sporting clays course. They are a back saver for sure.

https://www.amazon.com/MOJO-Outdoors-Magnetic-Shotgun-Retriever/dp/B00CJRO648

one can be fabricated for much less


----------



## Rabun (Sep 10, 2019)

Sorry...not Jbog...Killer Kyle


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 11, 2019)

I always pick mine up ...but I reload ... even if I didn't ...I would pick them up


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2019)

Kudos to you Kyle. I haven't been on that hunt since they started the quota. What you described are slob hunters. I can't believe so many take that hunt for granted like that. Unbelievable


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 11, 2019)

Growing up in the 70s & 80s, nobody except the reloaders picked up empties.  Given all the shells we burned through, it was surprising how fast they disappeared. I plowed a lot of hulls under when the dove hunting played out.

i have never shot dove on public land.


----------



## Killinstuff (Sep 11, 2019)

Anyone that leaves an empty hull on the ground let alone a pile of them is a slob.  They disrespect others and their self.


----------



## across the river (Sep 11, 2019)

In most situations, if everyone owns it, then no one takes ownership of it.  That goes for public housing, public dove fields, public schools (zoning makes some better than others), or public transit.   Unfortunately, this entitled mentality(leaving shells in a field is just that) is getting worse, so I am afraid it is what it is.  That is why it is a very rare occasion now a days that I hunt public land of any sort.   20 years that was not the case.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 11, 2019)

It is most definitely trash...Pinelog used to have a garbage can on the dove fields but it wasn’t there the other day. Tough to leave spent shells when you ain’t spending them, but pick them up when I do too......I’ve been picking up other folks trash since I’ve been going out there, but I cant say I’ve picked up others shell casings. 
Good on ya Kyle!


----------



## chrisn1818 (Sep 12, 2019)

I pick up a bag full of trash each time I am on a public field. Barry College, Pine Log, Crockford Pigeon Mtn and West Point WMA’s all had tons of trash left on them each time I have been there and hunted. It really is sad. Crockford Pigeon Mountain had shells laying in the gravel road running along the side of the field. Would have been real easy to find/pick up those hulls but there they were. I tell my kids the people who leave trash should get a littering ticket. They do it if you throw a cigarette butt on the highway so why not hulls, water bottles, Debbie wrappers and the likes on dove fields. It would actually be easy to tell who did some of it based on where they are sitting. Especially on quota hunts.


----------



## mose (Sep 13, 2019)

I saw the same on opening day at Richmond Hill.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 13, 2019)

My dad taught me, " Leave a place a little better than you found it ".  I pick up my own hulls and any others I find. It`s the least I can do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2019)

Why would anyone leave them? If you don`t pick up your empties on a farm or plantation shoot around here, you might not get invited back again.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 13, 2019)

I pick up my empties, but I don't go looking for my wads.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Sep 13, 2019)

What about all that shot left behind?

I pick up shells and cartridge cases when hunting, but don't chase wads or projectiles.

But I'm sure through the years I've left my share of cases and spent shells due to difficulty finding or retrieving them.  I don't lose any sleep over it.  When all is said and done, I think I'll probably carry out lots more garbage from public hunting and fishing areas than I leave.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 13, 2019)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> What about all that shot left behind?
> 
> I pick up shells and cartridge cases when hunting, but don't chase wads or projectiles.
> 
> But I'm sure through the years I've left my share of cases and spent shells due to difficulty finding or retrieving them.  I don't lose any sleep over it.  When all is said and done, I think I'll probably carry out lots more garbage from public hunting and fishing areas than I leave.



We`ve all left some behind. I know I have, particularly hunting quail and hunting ducks in a marsh. Sometimes, even in a dove field, they`ll get lost. I think it`s just good to do your best to pick up what you can.


----------



## Mac (Sep 13, 2019)

Last Saturday we picked up our hulls and empty water bottles,  Leave the place as we found it.


----------



## LONGTOM (Sep 13, 2019)

Kyle . it is the same kind of folks we cleaned up after on the Hooch.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for keeping the woods &  mountains clean Kyle!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks guys. You are correct in that we have all accidentally left things we could not find. You simply cannot find it all and all of the time. Lots of cartridges get ejected into the brambles or hedges, or in the water like when duck hunting. Completely understandable. But the scattered piles of shells is what gets me. I'm going to go out this week and get some more. I know that there'll be no shortage! Happy hunting y'all and keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 14, 2019)

The field I shot in this morning was littered with Blue Rio 1 1/4 oz high brass hulls .... I picked up all that would fit in the side pocket on my dove bucket ....

I did pick up every one of mine ....

The folks that own the VPA area has threatened to get out of the program because of the trash folks leave ..... that would be a shame to loose a place to shoot because of "trashy" hunters.....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 14, 2019)

Picked up probably 50+ this morning on a public field. Sad stuff honestly. It took me a matter of minutes. No excuse for it.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Sep 14, 2019)

Me and my twin boys picked up 42 hulls off of JL Lester yesterday. Just blows my mind. That being said if anyone wants to invite me on a shoot one day I am safe and I will clean up your field ?


----------



## madsam (Sep 14, 2019)

My Co from boot would tell us if you don't take the time to polish the back of your 
boots you proably don't wipe either.........I always pick up my empty shells.
Common courtesy. This year ,my son  started picking them up before I did.
I took that as a compliment.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 15, 2019)

Same here I pick up all mine I can find and was proud to see my son do so as well before I did this year. I asked him why he did and he said "duh, it's like you teach us in cub scouts, Leave No Trace." I'm glad at least one kid was paying attention to all the lnt stuff we covered.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Sep 15, 2019)

I was always taught that if you get invited to hunt or fish (private or public land), try to leave it better than what you found it! Occasionally you might lose a hull or two but I make every effort to pick up my hulls and any trash that I find.


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 16, 2019)

I always pick up my hulls. On public land I have picked up a lot too along with many live shells, two pocket knives, two camo caps, decoys, drinks and a merle haggard tape.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> We`ve all left some behind. I know I have, particularly hunting quail and hunting ducks in a marsh. Sometimes, even in a dove field, they`ll get lost. I think it`s just good to do your best to pick up what you can.



It is definitely tougher when Quail hunting, and especially if you are chasing singles. I try but always miss some.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 18, 2019)

The last shoot I went to last year I went the day after opening day.  There were piles of spent shells and dead birds left all over the field.  Along with water and Gatorade bottles.  I’ve always tried to pick all of mine up and teach my boys the same.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 18, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> The last shoot I went to last year I went the day after opening day.  There were piles of spent shells and dead birds left all over the field.  Along with water and Gatorade bottles.  I’ve always tried to pick all of mine up and teach my boys the same.



All those shells, dead birds and trash say a lot about how those guys were raised. No dignity, no pride, little if any respect for others or the planet.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 18, 2019)

Leaving empty hulls up is a good way to not get invited back to my shoot.


----------



## antharper (Sep 18, 2019)

Has anyone decided or confirmed if it’s illegal/ littering to leave them ?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 18, 2019)

I take a trash bag and pick up all my litter including shells. Teach my kids to do the same. I never get them all, but i do make an effort at it. This year i decided to pick them up as i go instead of after its over


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 18, 2019)

antharper said:


> Has anyone decided or confirmed if it’s illegal/ littering to leave them ?


Of course it littering and littering is illegal


----------



## Mark K (Sep 18, 2019)

We’ve had farmers tell us not to worry about it. We’ve just always cleaned up behind ourselves anyways. Besides, don’t want anyone finding “the spot” to sit, lol.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 18, 2019)

Mark K said:


> We’ve had farmers tell us not to worry about it. We’ve just always cleaned up behind ourselves anyways. Besides, don’t want anyone finding “the spot” to sit, lol.



Good for you, Mark. Just common courtesy and good stewardship, IMO.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 18, 2019)

I believe in leaving no trace no matter if in the field, woods or water. I even hate leaving footprints for someone to follow.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 21, 2019)

Picked up at least 100 more spent shot shells again this morning.... besides mine .... !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 21, 2019)

basstrkr said:


> I always pick up my hulls. On public land I have picked up a lot too along with many live shells, two pocket knives, two camo caps, decoys, drinks and a merle haggard tape.


Hey


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Sep 21, 2019)

BriarPatch,

After you left this morning I walked back down the tree line and pickup another 25 or so.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 22, 2019)

Ive been known to chuck a McDonalds bag or two out the truck but I always pick up my casings.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 23, 2019)

Ethics and respect for the land should be a MAJOR part of hunter education programs. 
I pick up your McDonald's trash and cuss slob hunters!


----------



## Killinstuff (Sep 23, 2019)

I'll add......surveying tape.  I bet I peel off limbs a few rolls of the stuff guys don't remove after deer season on Ft Stewart.  And most guys don't set up more than 100 yards from the road but they have to mark every 25 feet so they don't get lost n the dark.  Remove your darn tape!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 23, 2019)

Leave the woods and rivers cleaner than you found it.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 23, 2019)

Look at it like this, if it wasn't there when you got there, it shouldn't be there when you leave.


----------



## releehweoj (Sep 23, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> I take a trash bag and pick up all my litter including shells. Teach my kids to do the same. I never get them all, but i do make an effort at it. This year i decided to pick them up as i go instead of after its over



This. Open breech,  pull out extracted shells, put in plastic grocery bag hanging on side of blind. Not rocket science.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 23, 2019)

This is one reason I have grown to love my over/unders- don’t have to chase hulls all over a 20 foot area around where I sat!  Open breech, grab shells, toss in ammo can, reload and go again!


----------



## Beretta682 (Sep 25, 2019)

Any 16 gauge?  Ill take them off you hands.


BriarPatch99 said:


> Picked up at least 100 more spent shot shells again this morning.... besides mine .... !!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 25, 2019)

Beretta682 said:


> Any 16 gauge?  Ill take them off you hands.



Sorry no .... Only twelve and twenty gauge .... I am sure 16 gauge are not easy to find .... but if I do I'll keep them and holler ....


----------



## trad bow (Sep 25, 2019)

I’ll keep an eye out for the 16 for you as well.


----------

